# Test Cyp and Nolvadex



## jrj (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to be starting a Test Cyp cycle. Only going to be doing 
200mg/week of Test Cyp. Would one be advised to still take some Nolva with the Test to prevent aromatization? If so, how much Nolva per day would be recommended?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 23, 2008)

jrj said:
			
		

> I'm going to be starting a Test Cyp cycle. Only going to be doing
> 200mg/week of Test Cyp. Would one be advised to still take some Nolva with the Test to prevent aromatization? If so, how much Nolva per day would be recommended?



If you just doing test c alone (at that amount) you can wait a few weeks (4, 5) and see how you are getting on. If you are not happy with the amount of water weight etc etc then I would rec nolvadex. Armidex at a tiny dose would be best but if you have nolva then just do that. I am doing alot of test c now, with deca and adrol and I take 20mg of Nolva. I would never go above 20. When I was doing the test c and deca I was doing 10mg per day. My dosage is treble yours (atleast) but I think 10 is best and is a nice and easy amount (get 10mg tabs). It has a pretty long active life so you could take the 10mg eod if you wanted.... actually that would be my rec.

How long are you cycling it for? Do you have your PCT sorted? Have you cycled b4 (test)? Or is this your 1st cycle? Can you provide your stats too (age, bf, height, weight etc).


----------



## jrj (Feb 23, 2008)

*test*

This is actually my first cycle. Why do you say Adex would be better than Nolva? Only reason for asking is I was told that Adex can drop estrogen too much and screw with libido if it goes to low?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 23, 2008)

jrj said:
			
		

> This is actually my first cycle. Why do you say Adex would be better than Nolva? Only reason for asking is I was told that Adex can drop estrogen too much and screw with libido if it goes to low?



How old are you? How long have you been training for? Whats your diet like? What do you want from your first cycle? Before embarking on gear you need to have a solid foundation of good diet and training in place. Otherwise there is no point and you are just wasting your time. Plus I gather you just want a little boost if your doing 200mg test c. You don't want to pack on lots of size? The usual protocol for a 1st cycle for someone wanting to bulk is 400-500mg test per week.

I mention adex because it is the best protection to use (compared to nolva etc). But of course everyone reacts different to different compounds. Yeah adex sucks out all the estrogen and you need some for optimal muscle growth amongst many things. Thats why I only said a tiny amount. But the 10mg of Nolva eod would be fine.


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 1, 2008)

If you don't mind telling us:
How old are you? What are your goals? How long do you plan to run it?

200mg of Test isn't much by itself for a cycle, and if you're young - probably won't bring levels much higher than without it or using a natural test booster.

My general answer would be to leave out the Nolvadex completely except for two weeks post cycle. Have it on hand before you start just in case and use it for post-cycle since you'll have it. If you need something for estrogen control, which I would highly doubt as you sound young and hopefully will be active and eating right, I also would suggest Arimidex at around .25mg every day - It theoretically could lower estrogen too low and cause problems, but not at that dose or anywhere near it if you need it, if you don't need estrogen control then don't use it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 1, 2008)

AlphaMale said:
			
		

> If you don't mind telling us:
> How old are you? What are your goals? How long do you plan to run it?
> 
> 200mg of Test isn't much by itself for a cycle, and if you're young - probably won't bring levels much higher than without it or using a natural test booster.
> ...



Bump that. But before you decide on what to do please provide the details we asked for. Cos I find many people who want a first cycle usually don't even need it or are too young. You can get really good natural test booster like Bulgarian Tribulus. But if your young you don't really need anything just yet. But I can't comment fully cos you could be 27 etc! Just provide the details and then we can advise best.

But yeah armidex would be best and if your doing a small dose do 0.25mg. But you would be best leaving it for many weeks and then deciding. Personally if you just want a boost I don't see much use in doing a tiny dose of test unless you need TRT (test replacement therapy) which you don't. I would pick a natural test product cos they carry no sides like injecting actual test into your body does.


----------



## oldfella (Mar 1, 2008)

What alphamale said. I do not believe in using anti-e's unless it becomes necessary and then at the end os a cyle as part of pct. But it is always wise to havea-dex, nolva, bromo, cab on hand depending on your chosen cycle. I would actually go with 250mg e7d on the cyp.


----------



## jrj (Mar 1, 2008)

*TEST cY*

Sorry for the delayed response, been traveling for the last week.

I'm 49 years old and I've been feeling terrible lately, asked my doc to do some blood work and found my testosterone levels were about 275-Range was 250-1100. Doc says, well your in the range so you're fine. Started doing some research and found that that could definitely be considered Hypogonadism. Problem is its so hard to find doctors who are knowledgeable about the subject and who are willing to treat you. looked at the Antiaging clinics, however, they seem outrageously priced, and they don't accept insurance. Based on what I was able to find out it appears most people are put on about 100-200mg per week of test cyp, with HCG to prevent testicular atrophy, so I was considering working with it myself. Was concerned about ordering problems and seizures by customs, but, I guess thats a whole other issue.



			
				Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Bump that. But before you decide on what to do please provide the details we asked for. Cos I find many people who want a first cycle usually don't even need it or are too young. You can get really good natural test booster like Bulgarian Tribulus. But if your young you don't really need anything just yet. But I can't comment fully cos you could be 27 etc! Just provide the details and then we can advise best.
> 
> But yeah armidex would be best and if your doing a small dose do 0.25mg. But you would be best leaving it for many weeks and then deciding. Personally if you just want a boost I don't see much use in doing a tiny dose of test unless you need TRT (test replacement therapy) which you don't. I would pick a natural test product cos they carry no sides like injecting actual test into your body does.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 2, 2008)

jrj said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delayed response, been traveling for the last week.
> 
> I'm 49 years old and I've been feeling terrible lately, asked my doc to do some blood work and found my testosterone levels were about 275-Range was 250-1100. Doc says, well your in the range so you're fine. Started doing some research and found that that could definitely be considered Hypogonadism. Problem is its so hard to find doctors who are knowledgeable about the subject and who are willing to treat you. looked at the Antiaging clinics, however, they seem outrageously priced, and they don't accept insurance. Based on what I was able to find out it appears most people are put on about 100-200mg per week of test cyp, with HCG to prevent testicular atrophy, so I was considering working with it myself. Was concerned about ordering problems and seizures by customs, but, I guess thats a whole other issue.



I live in the UK so it is different as I assume you have to pay alot for medical prescriptions. If your level is 275 that is very low. Your right about most doctors not being knowledgeable. If you see other one they will probably advise completely different. If my levels were at that and I was at your age I would defo try TRT after proper medical advice though. Get tested again somewhere else and then get their opinion. Then do lots of research and decide for yourself.

If you decide on the green light for TRT then I would say 100mg of test C sounds about right. I was actually discussing this a few weeks ago on here with someone else. He was rec HCG most days which is terrible advice cos it is strong stuff and will rebound back. To prevent testicular atrophy then I would use a dose of 400-500IU every 7 days. So if they rec it 3-4 times weekly don't do that and simply do every 7 days. But take their advice on dosage (after tested again). But remember most stuff is overdosed so if it says 200mg per ml it is more likely 230-240mg. So just be careful if they advice you to do 200mg.. make the dose slightly lower cos doing 240 or even alittle more is alittle high for what you need. Saying that with the long estered you don't get the full 200mg of real test when you inject more like 70% but the full 100% with the likes of Test S.

Good thing is if they advise you then the prices will likely be huge again just use a board sponsor (but use their rec). That because it is totally different getting it locally in the US from a clinic etc as opposed to using a reputable online site (cheap cos test and other compounds aren't very expensive to make but they mark the price up huge in clinics etc).


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 2, 2008)

jrj said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delayed response, been traveling for the last week.
> 
> I'm 49 years old and I've been feeling terrible lately, asked my doc to do some blood work and found my testosterone levels were about 275-Range was 250-1100. Doc says, well your in the range so you're fine. Started doing some research and found that that could definitely be considered Hypogonadism. Problem is its so hard to find doctors who are knowledgeable about the subject and who are willing to treat you. looked at the Antiaging clinics, however, they seem outrageously priced, and they don't accept insurance. Based on what I was able to find out it appears most people are put on about 100-200mg per week of test cyp, with HCG to prevent testicular atrophy, so I was considering working with it myself. Was concerned about ordering problems and seizures by customs, but, I guess thats a whole other issue.



All that sounds correct.
Honestly though for your needs I would get it legaly.
Im not sure where your from But if your willing to Travel I know where there is a real good Knowledagble Doc that specializes in This.

Or No more then what your wanting I think the odds are in your favor to Just order in what you need and do it yourself. Of Course it illegal though.


----------



## jrj (Mar 3, 2008)

Could you supply the contact info on that Doc? 



			
				rAJJIN said:
			
		

> All that sounds correct.
> Honestly though for your needs I would get it legaly.
> Im not sure where your from But if your willing to Travel I know where there is a real good Knowledagble Doc that specializes in This.
> 
> Or No more then what your wanting I think the odds are in your favor to Just order in what you need and do it yourself. Of Course it illegal though.


----------



## oldtestman (Mar 3, 2008)

jrj said:
			
		

> testosterone levels were about 275-Range was 250-1100. Doc says, well your in the range so you're fine.



I came in at 351 for my last blood test.  My doc didn't prescribe anything for me.  Six months ago, I was low, so I've been on maintenance doses since then.  Now, If I wasn't able to get test elsewhere, my test level would sink.  Then, he would prescribe test.    

WTF ??  "Steroids" !!  I'm glad I found some good info.  If you want it done right, do it yourself.


----------

